
Show HN: Please Stand Up – macOS app reminds you to stand up every 30 minutes - knncreative
https://github.com/KNNCreative/please_stand_up
======
knncreative
We sit at our desks for hours each day, wouldn't it be nice to have a dead-
simple app to remind us to stand up every 30 minutes? I just create such
simple app. Enjoy and love to hear your feedback :)

~~~
gnicholas
What's the benefit of having this be a desktop application rather than mobile
app? How does this differ from existing mobile apps that seem to offer the
same general functionality?

~~~
wingerlang
Not the creator, but it is in your face.

~~~
knncreative
lol that's true. I just wanted something to block your screen, you either
stand up or click to dismiss, at least I know it's already 30 mins!

------
ogandda
Neat idea. Just a suggestion. Can be made into an Electron App .

~~~
knncreative
Thanks! Can you please explain more about Electron App? It's based on
Electron. I already exported the binary for macOS and Windows
([https://github.com/KNNCreative/please_stand_up/releases](https://github.com/KNNCreative/please_stand_up/releases)).

Do you mean submit it to Mac App Store? I plan to do it later.

